# Insulate Cathedral Ceiling on a Double wide



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm confused, you mention "northern Wisconsin" and "The manufacturer claims the roof is good for 30 lbs/sq" ft." I'm in central Maine and had to build to 90 psf. Now I do suffer from my county extending north for over half the state so what I have to follow down here reflects what they need up there, Penobscot County. But 30 psf probably wouldn't be adequate anywhere in Maine, just a guess.

Also, I'm not familiar with double wide code requirements but a remodel in WI might be required to go with R-49 or more, 2009 IECC. I say or more because that is what the 09 code called for and your area my have increased that.

Others here are more familiar with that type of construction so I will step aside.

Bud
https://energycode.pnl.gov/EnergyCodeReqs/?state=Wisconsin


----------



## noviceroofer (Sep 8, 2017)

Built in 1999. I only know what the manufacturer stated.
I know that some today have up to r-50 in the walls and r-70 in roof.
That aside any thoughts on the process I described.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Busy times with some volunteers in harms way and if not them they have friends and relatives they are praying for, myself included.

While we wait, pictures are always helpful.

Best,
Bud


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

What will support the new rafters? While I've worked a quite few single wides I've never done much with double wides. I'd be concerned that if you are relying on the existing roof to carry the additional load it might not adequately handle snow. Ideally you'd remove the roof and framing so you could install new trusses but that is a major undertaking. ... I'm a painter so I could be way off in my assessment.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

After questioning the strength of the roof. I would add the foam and the osb over that with long screws down to the old sheeting.

Have you rafters or a truss system?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Mobile homes use a truss system but it isn't like conventional homes. The 2 halves of a double wide are more/less just bolted together. I've never torn into a double wide to see just how the roof is framed but on the older single wides the trusses are made from 1x2s.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

mark sr said:


> Mobile homes use a truss system but it isn't like conventional homes. The 2 halves of a double wide are more/less just bolted together. I've never torn into a double wide to see just how the roof is framed but on the older single wides the trusses are made from 1x2s.


That is what I was thinking too.


----------



## noviceroofer (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks, I'll have to get back to the manufacturer and see about the roof construction.
From all the responses there doesn't seem to be an economical answer


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

noviceroofer said:


> Thanks, I'll have to get back to the manufacturer and see about the roof construction.
> From all the responses there doesn't seem to be an economical answer


Push the manufacturer for details of the construction.
Just telling you the weight rating doesn't really say anything.
Even if the roof is designed for more weight. can the walls take it.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

That is the other thing about trailer construction - the floor is usually cantilevered out from the frame and the exterior long walls and the center wall [generally 2x3s plated together] are setting on the cantilever.


----------

